# Oh joy! A new Behr Product!



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Was strolling through picking up some locks for my gang box and noticed this ..


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

It's late ,ya can't edit misspelled thread title??


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

oh boy


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see what the Behr expert says about this line. I bet it's the best paint in the world :lol:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Went to the HD for roller covers and zinsser and the behr rep that was there told me a little about it. SUPPOSEDLY it's more fade resistant and dries really quickly. At $50/gal I will not be trying it any time soon.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

So now Depot is trying to break into the premium priced paint market? Doesn't that go against their model? What's in it that makes it dry quicker? They don't have a WB tinting system. Better quality ingredients can make for better fade resistance. But is this just what they're saying, or what the actual difference is from the older...stuff?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behr is coming out of hibernation!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I hear Consumer Reports already has the Behr Marquee rated as the best paint for the 10th year in a row! They were going to actually test it but since it applies itself they figured product testing was just a formality. Besides, 9 out of 10 dentist painters prefer it for their own homes :notworthy:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Tonyg said:


> I hear Consumer Reports already has the Behr Marquee rated as the best paint for the 10th year in a row! They were going to actually test it but since it applies itself they figured product testing was just a formality. Besides, 9 out of 10 dentist painters prefer it for their own homes :notworthy:


 Whitest of whites.Formulated for dentist!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

There's another, better place to pick up locks and many other things without getting all of that nasty orange goo on you...


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Little more red


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My local Do it Best carries the P&L gold seal.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

A little less red, a bit more sparkle...


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I s'pose this Marquee paint can be applied over dirt, chalk, mildew, and peeling paint?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> I s'pose this Marquee paint can be applied over dirt, chalk, mildew, and peeling paint?


Uhmmmm NO, but that's what hacks do, since pressure washing is always extra on their bids.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If I cant paint over crap with it, I'm going Dutch Boy! Screw 'em!:thumbup:


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

BrushJockey said:


> If I cant paint over crap with it, I'm going Dutch Boy! Screw 'em!:thumbup:


----------

